# Need Oahe info



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Planning on family trip to fish Oahe 2nd week of June. Don't know where to start. Any suggestions on where to find maps, good launch sites, techniques for that time of year would be appreciated. I don't need your secret hot-spot, just some general guidance. Thanks.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Mobridge is the place in June.

Two campgrounds each with a ramp/dock.

Easy limits in Mobrige during the month of June, provided the weather cooperates.


----------



## Orddy (Mar 5, 2009)

+1 on Mobridge


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

I live about 10 miles from Oahe on the ND side. I would go with the Mobridge plan due to better water access and bite. We used to have great access but with the low water conditions the Hazelton landing is about the best spot between Pollack, SD and Bismarck, ND. It does have a nice landing and they just lengthened it due to the low water. There is also a nice campground on corps land next to it. If you decide on ND that is where I would go. I am not saying we have bad fishing, it just seems that they bite a little better around Pollack and that can be a fare distance to go from the Hazelton landing plus another out of state license.

As for maps the sand bars in the river change so much in our area I don't know that they would be very valuable other than showing you how far from where you started you have traveled. You might be best asking info at the local bait shops for areas to target for fishing. That is another reason to go to Mobridge. There are no bait stores near the hazelton landing. If I remember right, Bismarck (30 miles) is the closest place to get bait. I don't think Hazelton (small town) has any and that is 15 miles from the landing. I might be wrong but that is how I remember it. I use crank baits mostly so I never worry about bait.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. I've also found some other good bodies of water close to my camp.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Easy limits in June the last 5 years in Mobridge. You can't go wrong with a bottombouncer and spinner using a crawler or minnow. Just be sure to get launched before the tournaments if they are useing the ramp you plan on using. It seems like there are 2 or 3 a week that time of year there. You could go south to New Everets, Swan Creek, Gettesburg, all should be good. The bite is usually better in Mobridge early June with south picking up more later in the summer.


----------

